# Help my shelter win 25k for free spay and neuter?



## vera_renczi (Feb 10, 2010)

If my local no-kill shelter makes it into the top 10 of this challenge, we could provide approximately 450 low income residents with free spay and neuter for their pets to help end the outrageous number of animals being euthanized here in West Virginia. You can vote once daily and the voting ends on Feb. 28th. Help us out and then help your community out by registering your ideas!

Refresh Everything. 

The Paws-itive Solution is aimed at providing spay/neuter assistance for low-income pet owners in our area. In the state of West Virginia, 75% of all animals entering shelters are killed. The problem of animal overpopulation strains the capability of municipal shelters, which are charged with animal control, not necessarily animal care. Little Victories is a no-kill shelter located in Cabell County. Each year, our county's shelter euthanizes approximately 7,000 animals. Our state and county are traditionally home to low-income people. They live in rural areas and have “farm dogs” and cats that have multiple litters, year after year. Our group spays/neuters all pets that we take in, and our county is home to one low-cost spay/neuter clinic, but it's not enough. A $25,000 grant could make a huge impact on the animal overpopulation in our area and prevent needless euthanization of animals.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 10, 2010)

I voted twice, lol. Good luck on getting the grant... I know it would make a big difference.


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 10, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> I voted twice, lol. Good luck on getting the grant... I know it would make a big difference.


Thank you so much!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 10, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> I voted twice, lol. Good luck on getting the grant... I know it would make a big difference.


Yep. It's an easy way to help prevent the need for drowning kittens.

Vera: You might want to give us a progress report or whatever every day, to keep the thread on the New Posts board until Feb 28th. Good luck!


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 10, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yep. It's an easy way to help prevent the need for drowning kittens.Vera: You might want to give us a progress report or whatever every day, to keep the thread on the New Posts board until Feb 28th. Good luck!


Great idea Phil! Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2010)

Done


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 10, 2010)

voted


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 11, 2010)

63, hits! I guess/hope that everyone who saw this voted! And remember folks, we need to vote every day until the end of the month. Remember the good old Chicago slogan, Vote Early and Often!"


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 11, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> 63, hits! I guess/hope that everyone who saw this voted! And remember folks, we need to vote every day until the end of the month. Remember the good old Chicago slogan, Vote Early and Often!"


I agree with this guy! Were not just getting 450 pets fixed here, but all the pets of 450 families. Let's see if this works: http://www.refresheverything.com/wwwlittlevictoriesorg

Note that this initiative is still ranked 22nd. We all have to vote every day and _outlast the rest_.

P.S. Purely for scientific purposes, I tried voting twice and found (surprise) that I could not. You may be luckier!


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 11, 2010)

We made it to 21st yesterday but we slipped back down to 22nd today. Keep voting please!!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 11, 2010)

+1


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 11, 2010)

After dropping to 24th, earlier, we are back up to 21st! Keep us up there, folks! Today 21st, tomorrow, 20th!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, we're still in 21st place, but we still have a long way to go! I voted early(ish) this morning and then again just now, just in case the first one didn't take!


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 12, 2010)

We're still at 21st. I really appreciate you guys voting. I posted this on the dog forum I'm a member of and like...no ones helping. So much for loving anipals! I'll be leavin' that place! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 12, 2010)

Voted today!


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you! I think that us here bug enthusiasts are way cooler than the dog forum people. hahha


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I agree with this guy! Were not just getting 450 pets fixed here, but all the pets of 450 families. Let's see if this works: http://www.refresheverything.com/wwwlittlevictoriesorgNote that this initiative is still ranked 22nd. We all have to vote every day and _outlast the rest_.
> 
> P.S. Purely for scientific purposes, I tried voting twice and found (surprise) that I could not. You may be luckier!


Also "purely for scientific purposes" I made 3 accounts with Pepsi... one for me, one for hubby, and one with my alternate "junk mail" email address. I voted 3 times today, and will continue to do so until the voting ends. All you need to do is sign up with a different email address (maybe one that you don't use that often or use for signing in to things that might give you junk mail). Log out, log back in with alternate email address... and vote again!  Ok... maybe I am "cheating" a little. But I justify it to help a cause I personally think much of; and to help a fellow member and friend to hopefully achieve this goal.


----------



## sbugir (Feb 13, 2010)

Voted.

I decided to look who were in the top 10... The "make a place where veterans can share their experiences" ticked me off. Make a BLOG!?!?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 14, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Voted.I decided to look who were in the top 10... The "make a place where veterans can share their experiences" ticked me off. Make a BLOG!?!?


No, lemmiwinks, they are low key group therapy for veterans who can't let sleeping dogs lie. Sometimes they are more formal and are led by a 25 yr old girl with a MSN or a CSW ("we're on a budget, you know"), who has never held a gun in her short life.

But yes. One of the great things about Vera's initiative is that all of the money goes to neutering animals. Very cool. I have voted again today: http://www.refresheverything.com/wwwlittlevictoriesorg have you all? I also recruited my Jean Anne, another Chicago Activist Heroine. I must check out her Advanced Strategies!

@Katt. You are, as you already know, a woman after my own heart and a credit to the Chicago tradition!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 14, 2010)

3 times today, for the cause!


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! Still.....pushing...cant... make it past 21 grrrrr!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 14, 2010)

vera_renczi said:


> Thanks so much guys! Still.....pushing...cant... make it past 21 grrrrr!!!


Did _you_ send Vera's pets a Valentine? Vote now!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 16, 2010)

To those of you who have told me by PM that you are getting friends to vote, and to my own Jean Anne, organizer, Chicago style, many thanks, _*BUT*_ do you know the difference between process and outcome problem solving? In the former, you say, "Well, I tried my best, so that should be good enough." In the latter you say, "If I achieve my desired outcome (in this case, to get Vera's initiative into the top ten of the Pepsi list) then I shall have succeeded. If not, I shall have failed." At the moment we are *failing*. By tomorrow (5 more mins for me!) I shall have three ways in which to increase our voting power and shall post them here. What else will_ you_ do to help (of course, we know that you are already voting early and often for this worthy cause of a fellow member!)?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 16, 2010)

Let's just say about 6 more of my old email accounts voted.  They have been resurrected from the dead and will be voting daily. h34r:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 16, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Let's just say about 6 more of my old email accounts voted.  They have been resurrected from the dead and will be voting daily. h34r:


And once again, Ms. Katt forestalls one of my brilliant ideas!  So now I have to come up with another idea to make up the promised three.

1) Many Email services will let you register more than one account. Since these are throw aways, simply use the same user name and password as the original, but insert a "1" after, say, the second letter of both addy and password, then a "2" for the next one and so on. This is the only way by which I can remember the dummies!

2) You are on Facebook, right? Of course you are, so enter this initiative onto your page (top right on the Pepsi addy). Very easy to do and a way of getting yr message to like-minded friends.

3)Next time you go to yr favorite pet store (today/tomorrow would be good), get permission to post one of those "tear-off" signs advertising the initiative. Instead of a tear-off phone number, write the Email addy.

And away we go!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 17, 2010)

We're at 20, so some folks are working hard! Come on you California guys, bring us into the teens, tonight!


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay!!


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh. I spoke too soon. We fell back down to 22nd. And I voted with six different e-mails today.


----------

